# Westminster Goldens 2008



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/entries/breed/golden.html

Anyone have a favorite?

I love Gino- Jetoca's Windward Passage, although I think I should vote for the Nautilus dogs out of loyalty to my puppy, Tally. There is also the Eukanuba Nationals winner Fig is Up .


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I like them all. LOL...their too pretty not to pick a nice one. I think I like Truman above all...he is a truly amazing dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No favorite here... I bet they're all beauties. I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/entries/breed/golden.html
> 
> Anyone have a favorite?
> 
> I love Gino- Jetoca's Windward Passage, although I think I should vote for the Nautilus dogs out of loyalty to my puppy, Tally. There is also the Eukanuba Nationals winner Fig is Up .


 
Odds on favorite is Newton (Eukanuba winner) although I have a couple personal preferences. I don't necessarily think that Newton is a great Golden in regards to structure, but he is the quintessential showdog. As always, Amy has him trained, groomed, and conditioned to the ultimate max. He is a sweetheart, and loves to show!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Odds on favorite is Newton (Eukanuba winner) although I have a couple personal preferences. I don't necessarily think that Newton is a great Golden in regards to structure, but he is the quintessential showdog. As always, Amy has him trained, groomed, and conditioned to the ultimate max. He is a sweetheart, and loves to show!


Will the judge already know Newton, and that he won the nationals? Does politics play a role? There are a few dogs from across the country who seem like they should be in the line up, but are not. I am curious about all this behind-the-scenes stuff! Who do you think is structurally wonderful?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Will the judge already know Newton, and that he won the nationals? Does politics play a role? There are a few dogs from across the country who seem like they should be in the line up, but are not. I am curious about all this behind-the-scenes stuff! Who do you think is structurally wonderful?


Absolutely the judges know the dogs. The top dogs are heavily campaigned, and heavily advertised, particularly prior to the Garden. Th top 5 dogs in each breed are invited, they rest of the dogs entered have a very small window for entries to get in - the entire entry is met within about an hour. So while there are a lot of nice dogs across the country who you might think would be entered, there are many reasons why they won't be - the small window of opportunity for entry is one, who the judges are is another, and many people don't want to deal with the logistics of showing a dog at the garden being another.
Paula Nykiel is judging Goldens this year, and I have always found her to be very much her own woman and will not be swayed by politics or glitz. Anything could happen tomorrow...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/entries/breed/golden.html
> 
> Anyone have a favorite?
> 
> I love Gino- Jetoca's Windward Passage, although I think I should vote for the Nautilus dogs out of loyalty to my puppy, Tally. There is also the Eukanuba Nationals winner Fig is Up .



Gino is the grandfather of my new puppy that I am getting next week.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I might also add that every year there are a number of dogs entered who do not show, and actually, a few never planned to but simply wanted their dog's name in the Westminster Kennel Club catalog. This is irritiating in that it could have taken an entry away from someone who actually would have attended.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooooh I have been not so paitently awaiting this list. Sorry, not telling my faves.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> Ooooh I have been not so paitently awaiting this list. Sorry, not telling my faves.


Chicken. LOL

Here are the dogs that I think will be in there (no placements, but my guesses for BOB, BOS, and AOM's & this says nothing about my personaly feelings about any of them. None of my favorite dogs are going this year, so I have no horse in the race...)

Newton
Anthony
Truman
Joe Millionaire
Smuggler
Blondie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Who is Anthony? He is the one call name I don't know.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Chicken. LOL
> 
> Here are the dogs that I think will be in there (no placements, but my guesses for BOB, BOS, and AOM's & this says nothing about my personaly feelings about any of them. None of my favorite dogs are going this year, so I have no horse in the race...)
> 
> ...


 
Still not gonna happen but you are free to start guessing


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Who is Anthony? He is the one call name I don't know.


Thats Monogram's Bada Bing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Congratulations!*



telsmith1 said:


> Gino is the grandfather of my new puppy that I am getting next week.


You have the one, special singleton Mariner X Cream puppy with the cool webcam, right? I have a puppy from the other New Year's litter: StoneyXSarah- coming on February 18th. We had each the first choice females, I remember.When is your girl coming home? Soon, I bet

topbrass-retrievers.com/sarahstoneyped.htm


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I went to the Long Island Golden Retriever show this past weekend and met one of the dogs that will be at the Westminster show. He is Ch Gold-Rush National Treasure. I got to give him scratches while he was on the grooming table. What an incredibly good looking, well-mannered happy loving dog!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> You have the one, special singleton Mariner X Cream puppy with the cool webcam, right? I have a puppy from the other New Year's litter: StoneyXSarah- coming on February 18th. We had each the first choice females, I remember.When is your girl coming home? Soon, I bet
> 
> opbrass-retrievers.com/sarahstoneyped.htm


Yep, Diva "Topbrass Itz All About Me" comes home next Monday afternoon. I can't wait. I am told that she is an awesome, sweet pup.

Her pedigree: http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=278933

Her webcam: http://www.goldenpuppies.ww.com/userpage.php3?resource=1193622430&force_resolution=320_240


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I recognise a few names but can't wait to SEE them. This is the GOLDEN ring - I want to see tails awag!!!  They've got to LOVE to show to get anywhere at this show - bring on the pizazz and razz a ma tazz!

I see there's a Father (Nautilus Joe Millionaire) and Daughter (Highlight's A Million Comments) in there - that should be interesting. I wonder if she looks like her Daddy?

It says they're showing at 9:00 AM - Hmmm I wonder if that means they will be one of the first on tomorrow night's TV show.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

My favorite are Ritz and Joseph (Joe Millionaire)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When i got on AOL a news thing about the West. show came up and wa a story about a beagle, Uno, who they think could take the title...and be the first beagle to ever do so. Sowed pictures of a few past winners, and i have to admit I shuddered at the site of that winning black poodle with her shaved face. I DETEST that cut where the poor dogs faces and bodies and legs ae shaved. I know a few poodles with curly cuts and they are much prettier to look at! BUT NO DOG CAN COMPARE TO A GOLDEN.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

See I don't mind that Poodle cut, I just love them and when they move they are just breathtaking. One of my fave breeds to watch for sure.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

telsmith1 said:


> Yep, Diva "Topbrass Itz All About Me" comes home next Monday afternoon. I can't wait. I am told that she is an awesome, sweet pup.
> 
> Her pedigree: http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=278933
> 
> Her webcam: http://www.goldenpuppies.ww.com/userpage.php3?resource=1193622430&force_resolution=320_240


Diva is an awesome name. She should be beautiful and birdy with those talented parents.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Winners so far: Best and best opposite sex*



Pointgold said:


> Paula Nykiel is judging Goldens this year, and I have always found her to be very much her own woman and will not be swayed by politics or glitz. Anything could happen tomorrow...



14 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 18885402
Date of Birth: June 12, 2004
Breeder: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg
Sire: Ch Happy Hour Highmark Toasty
Dam: Ch Toasty's Josie
Owner: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg




8 Ch Easthill Broxden Pop Star 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22568002
Date of Birth: October 03, 2004
Breeder: Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Rodrigues
Sire: Ch Faera's Starlight
Dam: Ch Teran's Impeachable Offense
Owner: Megan Hill & Charma Hill & Sandra Hoffen
__________________


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Saw the Standard poodle won in it's division. Picked it but I don't care for the grooming (stupid cuts in my opinion---sorry)Yes, nothing better than the golden but I also didn't care for Newton's structure, just not my taste in goldens. What do I know?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Saw the Standard poodle won in it's division. Picked it but I don't care for the grooming (stupid cuts in my opinion---sorry)Yes, nothing better than the golden but I also didn't care for Newton's structure, just not my taste in goldens. What do I know?


Although I love Newton because he is a great show dog and a sweetheart, I am not a fan of his structure, either. I am not suprised that Paula didn't use him for Breed. She is a longtime Pointer breeder and an absolute stickler for structure and movement. She knows sporting dogs.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well... my Rookie is related to Nautilus Diamond As Big As The Ritz, so I guess I'll pull for him! (Rookie's grandpa Nautilus Vanilla Ice is Ritz's sire.)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Am I right that it will be televised tonight?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes the group judging with the BOB Golden Toasty's Treasure Island will be on TV tonight.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Aw, Ljilly28, you should have used a spoiler warning when posting results!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't one of her dogs win last year? I heard alot of complaints from people who were there about last years winner. Question PG and other handlers why are these dogs winning? The Judges are supposed to be experts why wouldnt they notice? Or do they just go with the flow and choose the dogs who are heavily campaigned? I think its very unfair to all involved. I have a few dogs who come in for boarding that are champions, and have to shake my head and say how the heck did they finish!( to myself of course) Then again 10 of us can evaluate a dog and each have our own opinion not agreeing on anything. I guess its all in the sport and you need some thick skin.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Love.love the Nautilis dogs, can't wait to see the outcome. My dog has a sister who is a champion but hasn't shown in Westminster that I have seen so far. Harborview Perfect Game (Sandy)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Didn't one of her dogs win last year? I heard alot of complaints from people who were there about last years winner. Question PG and other handlers why are these dogs winning? The Judges are supposed to be experts why wouldnt they notice? Or do they just go with the flow and choose the dogs who are heavily campaigned? I think its very unfair to all involved. I have a few dogs who come in for boarding that are champions, and have to shake my head and say how the heck did they finish!( to myself of course) Then again 10 of us can evaluate a dog and each have our own opinion not agreeing on anything. I guess its all in the sport and you need some thick skin.


 
Actually, today's BOB winner is the daughter of last years BOB winner. I think she is a nice bitch. Do I think she should have won? I don't know. I wasn't there. I've had my hands on serveral of the entries and think a few could have a been a better choice, but since I wasn't there, Paula may well have seen something in them that prevented her from using them - "another day another dog show", and "judge the dog on the day" are true statements. In this game, there will ALWAYS be complaints. Especially at the Breed and Group level. So much depends on the judges. I happen to think that Paula Nykiel is a decent judge. As I stated earlie, she's her own woman and I felt would put up who she felt was the most deserving rather than simply the "politically correct" dog. She did just that. Until you have your hands on a dog, it really isn't fair to say that he or she is undeserving. IMO, breeder judges tend to be more inclined to put up dogs that possess what they feel is needed in a breed, or, dogs that are of the style that they themselves bred. All arounders are more likely to put up the heavily campaigned and heavily advertised dogs. Our #1 Golden, Newton, is mainly shown at all-breed shows rather than at specialties. He is certainly not an "awful" dog, and is an incredible showman. He is not a dog that I consider a great Golden structurally, but I still like him and appreciate him. I don't mind being beaten by a good dog. As a breeder, I certainly WANT the best dog to win, and it's not always mine. I'll grumble to myeslf plenty if a really bad dog wins, but not so much because I was beat as because I know that there are those who will flock to the champion du jour whether he's worthy or not, and there are dogs that I just do not think should finish. But again, it's the game, and it's always been that way and probably always will.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks PG for your expert opinion. I wish I could go at least 1 time! It must be very exciting. Oh one more thing. Why do some handlers choose not to enter their dogs? Isnt this supposed to be the greatest show on earth? LOL


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Hali's Mom said:


> Love.love the Nautilis dogs, can't wait to see the outcome. My dog has a sister who is a champion but hasn't shown in Westminster that I have seen so far. Harborview Perfect Game (Sandy)


 I too love the Nautilus dogs!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Thanks PG for your expert opinion. I wish I could go at least 1 time! It must be very exciting. Oh one more thing. Why do some handlers choose not to enter their dogs? Isnt this supposed to be the greatest show on earth? LOL


Logistics, for one. Some dogs don't fly well, or, they have a full string already. It's a difficult show, being that it's benched, and the benching area is a nightmare. The judge may not be good for the dog. Or, they are honest and know the dog isn't in the top condition necessary to be competitive. OR, the owner doesn't want to spend the couple of grand minimum that is the norm for a showing at the Garden with a handler. (Not including the advertising before the show...)


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

:bowl:I hate to tell you that my golden is the other man to the Best in Show. Just kidding That Beagle. You see he trains with those flatcoats here in Carolina. Kodi is the name. Hunt test is his game for now until he gets the his Golden Locks. He is a curly coated golden with red coat.

Daddy was top Field lines and very handsome from Canada. Mom was from great state of Wyoming. All goldens people are nice folks. You see. I am just a bit biased. Kodi spins around and around alot when he goes to the line for the tests. He gets a bit confused when he see those ducks.:uhoh:

I am bit confused because a golden should have been winner of sporting group. Oh well, we can wish for next year.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Although I am not a huge fan of the breed, Marge, the Weim bitch that won the Group, is spectacular. And the Pointer bitch that was second is near perfect - she took my breath away. Moved absolutely beautifully. Perfect foot timing, effortless reach and drive, and the tail whipping side to side as it should. And her head - _stunning. _I loved her. I also like the English Setter and the Brittany. It was a strong group and I envy Elliot Weiss the opportunity to put his hands on every one of them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Oh...*

I love Hiram's Pekingnese in the toy group, and also Vicky, the Toy Poodle. I will be rooting for the Akita in the working group, and hope that it is a showdown between her and the Beagle for Best. I love the Beagle. Eddie Dziuk, one of Uno's breeder/owners, is COO of the OFA, and just a real nice guy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Aw, Ljilly28, you should have used a spoiler warning when posting results!



Oh, it was only the best of breed, which they don't show on TV. I would never ruin suspense! I wish they did show the goldens with an announcer though, because I would love to learn about each dog and really look at who is who.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, today's BOB winner is the daughter of last years BOB winner. I think she is a nice bitch. Do I think she should have won? I don't know. I wasn't there. I've had my hands on serveral of the entries and think a few could have a been a better choice, but since I wasn't there, Paula may well have seen something in them that prevented her from using them - "another day another dog show", and "judge the dog on the day" are true statements. In this game, there will ALWAYS be complaints. Especially at the Breed and Group level. So much depends on the judges. I happen to think that Paula Nykiel is a decent judge. As I stated earlie, she's her own woman and I felt would put up who she felt was the most deserving rather than simply the "politically correct" dog. She did just that. Until you have your hands on a dog, it really isn't fair to say that he or she is undeserving. IMO, breeder judges tend to be more inclined to put up dogs that possess what they feel is needed in a breed, or, dogs that are of the style that they themselves bred. All arounders are more likely to put up the heavily campaigned and heavily advertised dogs. Our #1 Golden, Newton, is mainly shown at all-breed shows rather than at specialties. He is certainly not an "awful" dog, and is an incredible showman. He is not a dog that I consider a great Golden structurally, but I still like him and appreciate him. I don't mind being beaten by a good dog. As a breeder, I certainly WANT the best dog to win, and it's not always mine. I'll grumble to myeslf plenty if a really bad dog wins, but not so much because I was beat as because I know that there are those who will flock to the champion du jour whether he's worthy or not, and there are dogs that I just do not think should finish. But again, it's the game, and it's always been that way and probably always will.



I am so eager to learn from you. Who do you think is a deserving dog and why? Do you think all breed judges feel goldens retrievers have veered too far from our breed standard- too much coat, too much bone- whereas the specialy judges promote that style?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

PG, are you going to be at the Detroit KC Show at the beginning of March?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> PG, are you going to be at the Detroit KC Show at the beginning of March?


I am not. I hate that show. It's a great show for specatators, but not a good one for exhibitors - very difficult to get in and out, and you are held on the benches all day. Rough if you show early and are done. I only go when I have enough multiple breeds to enter under my MBF agent number and set up in the handler area. The Golden aisle in particular is always a madhouse. I am also waiting (impatiently) for Zoom to come into season and to take her to be bred.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I heard Uno won!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so eager to learn from you. Who do you think is a deserving dog and why? Do you think all breed judges feel goldens retrievers have veered too far from our breed standard- too much coat, too much bone- whereas the specialy judges promote that style?


I watched the Golden breed judging videos from yesterday and honestly, some of the dogs really surprised me. The video shots of the dogs coming and going were awful. And there were a couple of dogs that I thought were out of condition. I felt that the judge wasn't impressed with the overall entry. As far as who I think is deserving, again, without putting hands on the dogs, and being there to see side gait, it would be unfair to say. I do like the Truman dog, and a couple of the dogs that I like were absent.

I really don't think that the all breed judges as a whole feel that Goldens have veered from the standard - I am sure that there are some who do. And I am sure that the same can be said for breeder judges. You don't really see "too much coat - too much bone" winning so much, at least not where I've been , and that holds true for all breed shows aw well as specialty shows. The general pet population must surely think that it is the case, because the dogs in the ring do have more coat/bone, etc than do most "pets". But really, and I think others who show regularly might agree, the truly "overdone" dogs are not winning.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I knew who each dogs was in this 2008 video from yesterday. Can anyone help?

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=216468#videoid=217183


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Who won best of breed and what was the linage?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I watched the Golden breed judging videos from yesterday and honestly, some of the dogs really surprised me. The video shots of the dogs coming and going were awful. And there were a couple of dogs that I thought were out of condition. I felt that the judge wasn't impressed with the overall entry. As far as who I think is deserving, again, without putting hands on the dogs, and being there to see side gait, it would be unfair to say. I do like the Truman dog, and a couple of the dogs that I like were absent.
> 
> I really don't think that the all breed judges as a whole feel that Goldens have veered from the standard - I am sure that there are some who do. And I am sure that the same can be said for breeder judges. You don't really see "too much coat - too much bone" winning so much, at least not where I've been , and that holds true for all breed shows aw well as specialty shows. The general pet population must surely think that it is the case, because the dogs in the ring do have more coat/bone, etc than do most "pets". But really, and I think others who show regularly might agree, the truly "overdone" dogs are not winning.


Truman does not impress me- too stocky for my taste, but then again I am not a judge. Also-"pets" are just that and to each his own in taste. I have a REAL issue as to the fact that neutered canines cannot show in conformation. but I am sure as a show person you do not want to go there........................this digs up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Truman does not impress me- too stocky for my taste, but then again I am not a judge. Also-"pets" are just that and to each his own in taste. I have a REAL issue as to the fact that neutered canines cannot show in conformation. but I am sure as a show person you do not want to go there........................this digs up a whole new can of worms.


There are dogs I like better that were absent, or not entered, and a couple of class animals that I like as well or better than some current champions.
Canada does have a class for altered dogs, and the AKC has discussed it over the years. As the orignal purpose of dogs shows was to evaluate breeding stock, there was no reason to include altered dogs. I personally do not see any reason to do so, other than it is fun to show and perhaps people with altered dogs might enjoy being in the ring with their pets. I personally would not want to see altered dogs included in the # of dogs defeated, or points towards championships earned. It would, IMO skew the points schedule, and to what end, really? Maybe they could be entered as Exhibition Only dogs. I don't know, I've never really thought much about it because I've never really supported the idea.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I feel that the quality of the dog as a breed specimin should not be restricted to only breedable stock. I realize that the whole intention is to prolifigate (sp) the breed, but what if someone had a dog that truly portrayed the "ideal" and chose not to have to deal with breeding and "heats" etc. I think that that should be up to the discretion of the owner. *Just my opinion* and I have hit my head against the wall til the cows come home over this issue. Just doesn't make sense to me. PS, I come from a LONG line of obedience showing not conformation so I DO know the rules I just don't think they are justified. I guess I am just venting. Don't mean to create any bad feelings.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wish I knew who each dogs was in this 2008 video from yesterday. Can anyone help?
> 
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=216468#videoid=217183


 
Most the dogs I can tell but if you can't try matching the number on the handlers arm to the dog.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone have a favorite?

I love Gino- Jetoca's Windward Passage, although I think I should vote for the Nautilus dogs out of loyalty to my puppy, Tally. There is also the Eukanuba Nationals winner Fig is Up .[/QUOTE]

I have to say Gino is my favorite too as he is my pups daddy!! Chauncey is from Gino and Sailor (Crangold American Liberty)

Gino is also sire to Mariner BIS BISS CH Shor'line Jetoca High Seas Adventure SDHF-a beautiful boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

To me, dog shows should be about showing off what you have bred as well as selecting breeding stock. Not every nice dog will be used for breeding. So that could include dogs you have bred that are altered. Especially if say, your pick bitch had to be spayed because of a pyometra, for example. 

I think they should have a separate class for them, with altered Ch titles.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I feel that the quality of the dog as a breed specimin should not be restricted to only breedable stock. I realize that the whole intention is to prolifigate (sp) the breed, but what if someone had a dog that truly portrayed the "ideal" and chose not to have to deal with breeding and "heats" etc. I think that that should be up to the discretion of the owner. *Just my opinion* and I have hit my head against the wall til the cows come home over this issue. Just doesn't make sense to me. PS, I come from a LONG line of obedience showing not conformation so I DO know the rules I just don't think they are justified. I guess I am just venting. Don't mean to create any bad feelings.


I can appreciate points for both arguments. As I stated, I havent' given it all that much thought. While I wouldn't mind altered dogs being shown, I guess seeing them earn a separate title would be my preference. I've done it long enough that I am still of the school that showing is to evaluate breeding stock. I have looked at altered offspring/siblings of dogs being considered for breeding and have given weight to them when making a decision. I just haven't equated it with showing altered dogs...
And certainly, no hard feelings. I appreciate civil debate and appreciate your comments.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> To me, dog shows should be about showing off what you have bred as well as selecting breeding stock. Not every nice dog will be used for breeding. So that could include dogs you have bred that are altered. Especially if say, your pick bitch had to be spayed because of a pyometra, for example.
> 
> I think they should have a separate class for them, with altered Ch titles.


I am with you as I previously expressed. Seems to me that it should be to the owners disgression, just because a dog cannot procreate does not make it less of a specimin of that breed. JMO.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As I have said before, this can open up a whole "HUGE CAN OF WORMS" as there are many differing opinions about this subject. It just seems silly and antiquated to me that altered dogs do not qualify to participate in conformation, just because they cannot procreate does not make them less of a reflection of the breed if they qualify to the specifics of the breed standard. I think that they should be able to compete on an equal level and the fact that they are not able to breed and possibly further the gene pool of that linage should not make them unqualified to compete. I guess I could say that it would be to the loss of the owner if they had a "perfect" speciman and could not use that dog/bitch for breeding because they chose to alter the dog. That would be their loss and they should not be excluded from the competition because of their choice. I have tossed this around for several years with many show people. just doesn't logically make sense to me.


----------



## Featherqwest (Feb 13, 2008)

*Kodi*

Here is my opinion on the whole subject:

*Just because a dog is of the "conformation" type does NOT mean that it cannot work in the field, just as being of the "field" type does NOT mean that that dog cannot win in the show ring.**..

*Goldens in particular have been bred through the years to make an excellent companion for people - whether it is to sit quietly in a duck blind until it is time to retrieve or as a service dog or in any other capacity. Because of this, they, even more so than some other breeds, need to interact with their people. Goldens are particularly forgiving dogs and will allow you to make many mistakes while still wanting nothing more than to please and be acknowledged for it with a scratch behind the ear. As a testament to their desire to please, the first three dogs to obtain Obedience Trial Championships were Golden Retrievers.










Although my golden will never get a "show" title
he will earn his confirmation in the field.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I feel that the quality of the dog as a breed specimin should not be restricted to only breedable stock. I realize that the whole intention is to prolifigate (sp) the breed, but what if someone had a dog that truly portrayed the "ideal" and chose not to have to deal with breeding and "heats" etc. I think that that should be up to the discretion of the owner. *Just my opinion* and I have hit my head against the wall til the cows come home over this issue. Just doesn't make sense to me. PS, I come from a LONG line of obedience showing not conformation so I DO know the rules I just don't think they are justified. I guess I am just venting. Don't mean to create any bad feelings.


Have you considered showing in Canada? I believe there is a class for altered dogs or is that only at Specialties? Any Canadian members wish to clarify.
With the advent of the GRCA's CCA program you do have an alternative to showing in the US.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, we have altered classes but usually only at Specialties regular All-breed shows don't usually have them.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok...what is this discussion about? The quality of a 'show dog'?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Chicken. LOL
> 
> Here are the dogs that I think will be in there (no placements, but my guesses for BOB, BOS, and AOM's & this says nothing about my personaly feelings about any of them. None of my favorite dogs are going this year, so I have no horse in the race...)
> 
> ...


Who is Smuggler?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Featherqwest said:


> Here is my opinion on the whole subject:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dog like that is one of my most admired; Rooster

High Times Run'n The Roost UD MH WCX ***OS


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Featherqwest said:


> Here is my opinion on the whole subject:
> 
> *Just because a dog is of the "conformation" type does NOT mean that it cannot work in the field, just as being of the "field" type does NOT mean that that dog cannot win in the show ring.**..
> 
> ...


Wow! I missed this photo. What a beautiful Golden and look at all those Ribbons!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He reminds me of a Topbrass golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Odds on favorite is Newton (Eukanuba winner) although I have a couple personal preferences. I don't necessarily think that Newton is a great Golden in regards to structure, but he is the quintessential showdog. As always, Amy has him trained, groomed, and conditioned to the ultimate max. He is a sweetheart, and loves to show!


Is Newton the favorite still, a whole year later? Treasure?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Newton the favorite still, a whole year later? Treasure?


I think Treasure may still be a favorite based on the fact that her success from WKC seemed to follow her to the US National which was not to long ago. So if they do show her there I am guessing she will have some good chances at JAM's and BOS if not BOB. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going for Treasure. I have only seen her once in person but she is breathtaking.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

deleted my post... I just realized the link was for 2008, not a new list.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was just looking through the list, even though I don't much about this!  I did see that my puppy's mom was on there, but then it said absent. Does this mean she qualified but didn't go, or ???? Not that it's important...just curious!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> I was just looking through the list, even though I don't much about this!  I did see that my puppy's mom was on there, but then it said absent. Does this mean she qualified but didn't go, or ???? Not that it's important...just curious!


The list is from last year (2008). This year's list will not be avilable till the first day of the show February 9, 2009.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nancy Arbuckle is judging. She is from Zionsville, IN. She has judged a total of 14 Golden assignments since 2004. (She is currently licensed for Labs and GR's). She's judged mostly in the east and southeast (with a few midwest assignments thrown in). Depending on who actually shows up, it could be interesting, based on what she has put up in the past.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> The list is from last year (2008). This year's list will not be avilable till the first day of the show February 9, 2009.


Hi! I realized it was 2008, I just was curious as to what "absent" meant? Does it mean that they qualified but didn't attend? I'm new to this whole thing, so am just trying to learn! Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> Hi! I realized it was 2008, I just was curious as to what "absent" meant? Does it mean that they qualified but didn't attend? I'm new to this whole thing, so am just trying to learn! Thanks!


Sorry. It means they actually mailed in an entry and got in but did not show the day of the event.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Any AKC champion of record is eligible to enter. The Top 5 in any breed have automatic invites. Everyone else scrambles to get entries in, as there is a very small window of opportunity before the entries are closed. A dog is absent if they are entered but not shown. Amazingly, there are owners who enter their dogs with no intention of actually showing, simply to have the dog's name in the catalogue. A ridiculous practice, IMO, as it may prevent those who actually WOULD compete from getting their entry in.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Sorry. It means they actually mailed in an entry and got in but did not show the day of the event.


Thanks!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Any AKC champion of record is eligible to enter. The Top 5 in any breed have automatic invites. Everyone else scrambles to get entries in, as there is a very small window of opportunity before the entries are closed. A dog is absent if they are entered but not shown. Amazingly, there are owners who enter their dogs with no intention of actually showing, simply to have the dog's name in the catalogue. A ridiculous practice, IMO, as it may prevent those who actually WOULD compete from getting their entry in.


That's interesting...and too bad! :no: Hopefully that wasn't the case with my pup's mom!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Who has she been pleased by in the past?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*wESTMINSTER 2009*

Sorry, I'm a little behind on this thread. I'm rooting for Treasure and Clint L. I have had the pleasure of seeing them alot in CO. and at the Eukanuba. I actually met the Mrs. Oxenberg there. She was very nice! Clint is awesome with Treasure! Ok I'm a little bias. But I love them all. Good luck to eveyone.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Last weekend I watched a dog show on tv which I think was in Oklahoma City, since then I have taken a liking to the Toasty crew. I wouldn't say I particularly like her males, but the bitch that was entered was beautiful.


----------

